# What age/size is appropriate for selling fry?



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I've got a whole wack of juvie platys that'll need to find a new home shortly, and i'm wondering what's an appropriate size to let the little buggers grow to. right now they're about 6 wks old, just about 1/4 inch. 

i'm wondering because virtually every female live bearer in my tank is enormous and frighteningly gravid and i need space!

um, who wants platys?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Platys are hardy, and I've gotten some from a filter swap, and they were about that size. Drip acclimated, and they're still buzzing around their fry trap.

Selling them? It depends on who wants to buy them. If you're aiming to sell them to a lfs ro to make money, then I'd recommend 1 inch to let them color up. If you're looking to just get rid of them, whatever size I'm sure is fine for these guys. Other fish can be more fragile and you'd have to wait longer for sure.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are those my platies by any chance? =P


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It really depends on who is buying them. I usually wait until my fish are sexable before putting them up for sale which is much longer than most but I've had people come by and insist on getting fish at much smaller sizes and if they are willing to take them on, I am willing to let them go at that size. Platies I would probably hold onto for 2 - 3 months before selling.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Are those my platies by any chance? =P


Yep. I got three, but one didn't make it from the get-go. The other two are waiting to get out, but have to get to a decent size...or else they're gourami food.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I want 15% if you sell them!

Just kidding, heh!

Hardy little guys, aren't they?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

they seriously are hardy. i expected a couple of mine to die off but i netted 14, and somehow now have 15 platy fry starting to colour up. 

explain it i cannot.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My advice is to trade them into a LFS for store credit - the only way to make money off platies is if you mass produce them, or concoct some crazy oddball platy.

Check your filter, you might have another 15 or so in there


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

lol, i hope not. i'm running out of room.

it's not so much about the money anyways. kind of fun just to bring a generation to maturity. i'll keep a few and then find homes for the rest likely.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's pretty much the fun there. Watch them grow up, and kep a few and the cycle goes on.

Platies won't get you much anyways, and will probably hardly be worth a special trip to the lfs. You could always get another tank and grow them out....


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

oh god, i can imagine that conversation.

"Hi Honey, remember how I convinced you to let me get a new tank to raise fry in? Well, now they're adults and I need yet another tank to grow them out. We'll just get rid of your desk, wardrope and computer and we'll have lots of room!"

well, it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> oh god, i can imagine that conversation.
> 
> "Hi Honey, remember how I convinced you to let me get a new tank to raise fry in? Well, now they're adults and I need yet another tank to grow them out. We'll just get rid of your desk, wardrope and computer and we'll have lots of room!"
> 
> well, it couldn't hurt to try.


Go for it!!!

....let me know when the divorce proceedings start and you have to get rid of fish tanks...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol you should have seen the look on my family's face when I told them I was planning on buying another 500 gallons worth of tanks for the basement and my room .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

just get one tank.....a 500G one.  


...hmmm..... If I cut the wall down over there and move the furniture over to there....


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol that's an idea. I don't see many 500 gallon tanks for sale though . An in the wall tank is one of my aspirations but that will have to wait until I find the home I plan on staying in until I die .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, this conversation would be better:

"Hi Honey, remember how I convinced you to let me get a new tank to raise fry in? Well, now they're adults and I need yet another tank to grow them out. *I'VE * just got rid of your desk, wardrobe and computer and we had lots of room!"

You just have to diffuse the situation afterwards. I suggest pleco babies. Nobody can say no to a baby pleco.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> oh god, i can imagine that conversation.
> 
> "Hi Honey, remember how I convinced you to let me get a new tank to raise fry in? Well, now they're adults and I need yet another tank to grow them out. We'll just get rid of your desk, wardrope and computer and we'll have lots of room!"
> 
> well, it couldn't hurt to try.


Good luck with that. I used the kids to exploit new tanks.

I put a tank in my son's room and then waited a day or two. That's all it took for my wife to TELL me I had to get one for my daughters room.

My platy fry is easy to get rid off, I have six nephews that are always glad to get new fish.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I've already gotten rid of furniture for tank space....Who needs all those giant couches anyways  

If that doesn't work you can always just accidently happen to light fire to her desk or something. Perhaps spontaneous combustion?  

Selling fry can be tricky. I keep them home until they can withstand water changes with ease and are eating like mad. I start selling plecs usually at 1" and bigger. My whiptails are beginning to spawn and I'll probally hold them until 2-3 inches. 

Livebearer/Egg scatters I usually grow out a few months until they resemble a fish rather then little sticks with eyeballs.


----------

